# My New FS5500



## rdevoe01 (Jul 15, 2006)

Got it today $1999.99
check out video on brush guard

http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/prod...subcat=Tractor+Attachments&BV_UseBVCookie=Yes


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum rdevoe01! Sharp lookin' machine you got there. I was not aware they came with a brush guard as an option. All that thing needs now is a nice shiney set of baby moon hub caps!  Have you tried it out yet? It has been so hot the grass has stopped growing around these parts.


----------



## rdevoe01 (Jul 15, 2006)

*My FS5500*

Thanks, Chief
Tried it out Sat and Wow! Its a sweet ride.. Only one complaint will not mow in reverse, must be a new safety thing.
Later,
rdevoe01

More pics at
http://groups.msn.com/RODDEVOE/craftmanfs5500.msnw


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I am not familiar with this particular model but many mower manufacturers equip their mowers with a reverse safety lockout switch that requires you to pull up on the mower pto engagement knob EACH time you attempt to mow in reverse. If you attempt to mow in reverse without pulling out on the pto knob, the mower is automatically shut down. This may or may not be the case on your mower. Try it and see it if works. Otherwise, when all else fails read the manual.   I am particularly guilty when it comes to this. :dazed:


----------

